# White Rabbit White Ale Clone Recipe



## Impy (30/9/10)

I had a try of this beer a little while a go and was very impressed. It has a lot of the characteristics I like in a summer beer (crisp, sessionable, not heavy in hops, interesting flavours) and I've been thinking about making an attempt at a clone recipe.

If you have not tried it yourself here is the description from their website which i think is fairly accurate.



> The White Ale product story starts in medieval times with brewers experimentation with wheat & spice as the predominant ingredients of flavour. The Belgian monks played with coriander, orange peel and other oddball additions, and suspended the yeast to create a cloudy white appearance...hence the description.
> 
> With our monkish open fermenters and voracious appetite to create intriguing and delicious styles, we couldn't resist the idea of tackling the invention of a great Australian White.
> 
> ...



What angle of attack do you think I could take for this? It's obviously got wheat malt, possibly a belgium yeast (i'm actually thinking of harvesting the yeast from a bottle of the stuff). 

Amarillo, Cascade or Centennial hops seems to have the characteristics i'm after. Thoughts?

And I have absolutely ZERO experience with adding other flavours with spices. How would I go about adding coriander and orange peel? and in what quantities?


----------



## bconnery (30/9/10)

Impy said:


> I had a try of this beer a little while a go and was very impressed. It has a lot of the characteristics I like in a summer beer (crisp, sessionable, not heavy in hops, interesting flavours) and I've been thinking about making an attempt at a clone recipe.
> 
> If you have not tried it yourself here is the description from their website which i think is fairly accurate.
> 
> ...


My understanding, from reading and tasting, is that this is essentially a wit beer with the addition of some juniper berries and primed with honey. 
I suspect, although I don't know, that it has a little more malted wheat than a 'traditional' wit, which usually has raw wheat. 
if you search around for wit beer recipes for your chosen method of brewing, bearing in mind they can be difficult to replicate with kits, you should find some good information. 
The fruitiness would more likely be from the yeast and US hops.


----------

